# Wanted person to do pressure washing



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

We need pressure washing on Pool cage (good sized pool, and high cage beams)--drives and decks.

Send me a PM to set up an appointment for an estimate.


Thanks,

Bob Austin


----------



## TSHIRT (Jan 10, 2009)

CAll Leo Riley with Rileys Housewashing, been doing ours for years, great service and price! he is in the book I dont have his # with me.


----------



## SClemente (Oct 7, 2008)

Leo Riley does an excellent job. His # is 572-1474


----------

